# 12 Days of Christmas Entry 2017



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes [link to be added)HERE

To enter all you need to do is post (*after* reading the rules below)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Please post only *ONCE *in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2017

There are new rules in place which you need to be aware of, these are detailed below. You should take time before entering to read through the rules.

*12 Days of Christmas*
(These rules are subject to change as necessary)

[*]Only one entry per *household* (DO NOT comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw

[*]Entry to the *main and bonus* draw for the competition is open to anyone who has a *150* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

[*]Entry to the *bonus draw (only)* is open to anyone who has a *75* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

[*]Postage will be only to a UK address, should you be residing in a difference location please check with the admins/mods prior to entering.

[*]Should you be lucky enough to win a prize you must:
Post a picture on the forum and acknowledge the supplier on arrival of the prize. Give a shout out to the supplier on here and their social media.

Post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.

*NB* You may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

[*] Your number may change due to the requirements that have to be met that have to be deleted - This is done by the Moderation Team.

[*]Prizes *MUST NOT* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they may be offered to another DW member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*IMPORTANT*
[*]Due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you may face a ban from DW.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *WILL* be banned from DW.​
(We do not want to see Winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2018
* As always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.*

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to all and please take note of the rules


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Good luck to all.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to y'all.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Happy Hunting to all:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*

All the best & Merry Xmas all


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck one and all and massive thanks you once again to all our sponsors and the Team at DW Towers for running this competition again


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone 👍🏻


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all 👍🏻


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Oh i cant wait. Thanks to all the sponsors for there generosity. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

How fast has this year gone!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck and thanks to everyone involved in organising and donating prizes!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone! Thank you to all the sponsors and the moderators for organising this again  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone! Thank you to all the sponsors and the moderators for organising this again :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Another year has just flown by...


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck all!


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone. Now, will one of the mods please lock the thread lol. 

Cooks


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Good luck to everyone


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to one and all - but mostly me


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Never won a thing so far but someone has to win:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

good luck everyone


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 



Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone, fingers crossed


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah ha!!

Good luck everyone 

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

merry xmas and good luck! x


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Happy Christmas


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck everyone


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Good luck to all. Keeping those fingers n toes crossed.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to all!


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in and i have read the rules and will adhere to them - i agree to review some of the products i win and take photos on arrival to the forum.

Thank you for this amazing opportunity


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Best of luck everyone


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Cheers guys. Best of luck to everyone and a Merry Christmas all round


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck all :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them.I agree to revise some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photo(s) on arrival to post to the forum 

Its that time of year again, Good luck one and all


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum.

Best of luck everyone and merry Christmas to you all

Pez


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks for arranging this guys :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Good luck everyone and thanks to the sponsors for such an awesome prize bundle yet again 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleanfoam (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone - and Merry Christmas


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
Happy Ones


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Woohoooooo! Happy Christmas to all on DW!!:thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to all the forum sponsors, good luck everybody!


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck,


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.



Good luck,


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck and thanks to all!


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone and merry xmas!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

This might just be my lucky year...I hope.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to all the admin and sponsors for sorting this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

I'm in wool woop, looking forward to this one.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products I Win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everybody


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*

Good luck folks


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all, can't wait!!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

I've got butterfly's, why do i get this excited!


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

thanx guys, good luck everyone


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to all.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck and Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Now everyone have a jolly jolly merry crimbo! :thumb:


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Thank you very much for this amazing event!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Big thanks to all the sponsors and DW for such an amazing competition! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!
> 
> ...


I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum
Good luck all

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone :driver:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

good luck to all and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone and Merry Christmas. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Very excited, good luck everyone


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Best of luck to everyone. 


Cheers 
David


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I am in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum thx


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Yay, that time of year again


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck to all and merry Christmas. 

Josh.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

I’m in , I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival and post to the forum.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Great competition and generosity! Good luck all!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all!! 

:thumb:


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Happy holiday's all!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thank you to all the sponsors, cracking prizes as always.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Good luck to all.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
Good luck people.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

TheNissanMan said:


> I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone, thanks to all who organised and donated. Some incredible generosity shown again.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
mac


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone, I'm nervously excited already !!!!


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone and thanks to everyone who has made this possible again


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Thanks
Steve Burnett


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks Graeme


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Is it another year near gone already?!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone and Happy Christmas and good will


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to ALL involved in this. :thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

All the best folks and thanks to sponsors


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

A massive thank you to all the sponsors for the prizes and to the mods at Detailing World for their continued support for keeping this annual tradition going.

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Another amazing effort from Team DW and our ever generous sponsors and traders. Best of luck everyone, ‘tis the season!!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Im in and i have read the rules and will adhere to them - i agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all. Thanks again to the DW team and sponsors!


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
good luck one and all


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

I’m also very excited&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Tapatalk!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all.


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. Cheers Ryan


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Thanks to all the sponsors for their generosity each year. Chris


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Gd luck everyone...... and a massive thanks to those that have no doubt contributed some very nice and often very expensive items or bits of kit again. There will be items that will be of no use to me whatsoever (DA polisher for example, unless a coarse on how to use one is thrown in!) and I will leave these to others.....expensive towels etc and I’m on it like a fly round a cows bum!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Good luck everyone and Happy Christmas!!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Best of luck to all  and many thanks yet again DW and the sponsors for such a superb array of prizes


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Right on the button!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thank you


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


Good luck one and all.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Cheers once again guys, very generous. Good luck one & all


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck peoples


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum,
Thanks and good luck everyone ,Den.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. Ted11


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

:thumb:


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck guys


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone involved and lets hope there is a better return on reviews for the winners this year.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

good luck to all


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Hoping for something this year to try out on my newly acquired Focus RS 

Best of luck to all :thumb:

John


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum!

Please Santa do ya best!

Good luck everyone... :thumb:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck everyone, thanks, James.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Cheers Gonz.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Almost forgot about this. Hopefully I’ll be luckier than last year!

Best of luck everyone. 

Del


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all!

Best, 
Chris


----------



## milesdrive (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Good luck everyone!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Merry Xmas All


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum:thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Many thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in and i have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post on the forum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

:detailer: :thumb:


----------



## nickjc (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks for all the hard work behind the scenes to make this happen and the generosity from our friends.

Good luck to everyone.

Andy.


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Good luck to all.


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I’m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

I’m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck Everyone!!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone involved! 

And a big thankyou to everybody who makes this possible every year! 

Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some (all) of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some (all) of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


Good luck guys have to be in it to win it! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone, I'm not expecting to win anything but the buzz of thinking it might be me is enough. Many thanks to the sponsors and mods for another fantastic effort.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck guys:thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

thanks


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

I,m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Best wishes to all..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

This is the first time I've entered I think after all these years :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Closed


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Competition Entrants, 

I hope your enjoying the 12 days of Christmas draws that we have done so far! 

It has been brought to my attention that a small oversite has occurred in 4 of the entries to the competition this year. The moderation team advised us they had gone through the entries and removed entries that didn't meet the criteria OR were simply entries saying good luck etc. However, these four entries were missed from the sweep. 

This has resulted in some of the entry number being changed where posts have been deleted but in the case of the four that haven't been removed entry numbers have stayed the same. ie. if entry 7 was removed it would mean entry 10 became entry 9. 

To give you even more of an idea, there were over 50 posts removed which were either incorrect entries or double entries. 

The format we use for the 12 days of Christmas is the same format we have now used for over 5 years. 

We have decided that removing the four entries now would be the incorrect thing to do so this year we are going to leave them in place (obviously these numbers won't be winners if drawn and we would redraw). 

Whilst we do our very best to offer this competition to the members it takes an awful lot of administration in putting it on, however, this is no excuse on our behalf and I can only apologise for this oversight. 

Regards,


Bill & John


----------

